# For my crimes....



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Glenmore lodge - paddle sports courses. Teaches you to enjoy cold water. http://www.glenmorelodge.org.uk/


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Badger hunt?


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

eric said:


> It seems likely that mid this year I will be transported to England for the purposes of tourism.


Sorry to hear that mate. How long is the sentence.

How about dropping in to the Flaming Tar Barrel racing in Devon? Even the kids can be burned...I mean participate in the festivities.

http://www.otterytarbarrels.co.uk/photographs/2006/children.html


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

This is going to be fun...


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

1 bag a few Munroes.
2 chase the "real Ale" festivals.
3 try indoor skydiving. There are two vertical wind tunnels, but try Airkix at Milton Keynes.
4 there are heaps of well trodden mountain bike trails
5 if you harbor any passion for the odd or boring this is the place to get involved. Stamps, history of science, celts, mummers, Morris Dancing, collecting glass eye wash vessels, cork screws, whatever.
6 get in to some major sport events. The football is best if you go with a mate who can clue you in on the chanting. You'd be lucky to get in to a premier game, try the championship or a cup game. Go to the rugby, any international with the Wallabies. I like Millenium Stadium the best.
7 don't miss Cheltenham. Whether or not you gamble or like horses is irrelevant.
8 keep an eye out for any Nick Cave concert in London. There is a massive Aussie counter culture in London that spills over with NC.

With respect to item 5 I would try to get into punting in The Wash. Flat punts about 8' long that you lie down on. Flint shot guns that have to be manually charged, you only get one shot. Then float or drift for hours at ungodly times (sounds like my flathead hunting). The quarry is duck.

I have hardly brushed the surface. If you get bored in the UK you aren't trying.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXegA54AABBXgAAQQIMgCBYAP++eoCAAdRCTag9J6j0g9CPSCKfqT2pG0mRkGgCgTntxO/tT7Zw7PnDWwr8ssj1CedqJVNn5YuVRBgQt1PmrZvkbSugs09h9PhNbbpdUMSdX0KK/BGQQKAiPmlRX46RQwV7AVvzJRJJaJDED8XckU4UJB3oAOeA=


----------



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

You could always come and watch a game of cricket 

I live near Bath - very scenic if you like that sort of thing. Drop me a PM if you do go there - I can always show you around 8)

Ian


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi eric surely we cant be that bad across the pond   im in wales  ive just seen reds post saying you are coming over here to the good old uk  drop me a line if you need any info im sure i can help out a bit


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

eric said:


> I reckon this is the go, the Falls of Lora.
> 
> I've sent emails to a couple of sea kayak places looking for hire craft (because nothing handles like hire craft). Sadly, this being Spring in Scotland and all means I'll need a dry suit, not even being fully adapted to winter nights on the Ninety Mile is going to touch this place for an brisk and invigorating sensation when the water touches me.
> 
> Dunno about fish. Might be a bit too busy to play them out if I hook on in this mayhem.


oh as for a dry suit eric its a must unless you want to freeze your conkers off


----------

